# Super glue for blisters?



## eiv0482 (Jun 26, 2020)

I always get blisters on the ball of my foot if I practice for a while without any kind of protection for my foot. I am a beginner, so I know it will be this way for a while and I am also exploring ways to toughen my feet up over time. But since I am getting blisters all the time now and I don't want to stop practicing when I have them, I want to find some way to cover them. I've tried athletic tape wrapped all the way around my foot, which I think is a bit much for something the size of a quarter. It works great for at-home practicing, but I'm not a fan of how obvious it is in class. I guess I would rather use something that people don't ask about. I've also tried moleskin, which somehow always seems to come off (even with additional adhesive). I'm looking for liquid alternatives--specifically, super glue--because I definitely don't think it would come off and it would not be the slightest bit noticeable. Would this be a good idea?


----------



## jobo (Jun 26, 2020)

eiv0482 said:


> I always get blisters on the ball of my foot if I practice for a while without any kind of protection for my foot. I am a beginner, so I know it will be this way for a while and I am also exploring ways to toughen my feet up over time. But since I am getting blisters all the time now and I don't want to stop practicing when I have them, I want to find some way to cover them. I've tried athletic tape wrapped all the way around my foot, which I think is a bit much for something the size of a quarter. It works great for at-home practicing, but I'm not a fan of how obvious it is in class. I guess I would rather use something that people don't ask about. I've also tried moleskin, which somehow always seems to come off (even with additional adhesive). I'm looking for liquid alternatives--specifically, super glue--because I definitely don't think it would come off and it would not be the slightest bit noticeable. Would this be a good idea?


its not the worse idea if it works, super glue was originally developed for much that purpose, treating wounds , try it


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 26, 2020)

eiv0482 said:


> I always get blisters on the ball of my foot if I practice for a while without any kind of protection for my foot. I am a beginner, so I know it will be this way for a while and I am also exploring ways to toughen my feet up over time. But since I am getting blisters all the time now and I don't want to stop practicing when I have them, I want to find some way to cover them. I've tried athletic tape wrapped all the way around my foot, which I think is a bit much for something the size of a quarter. It works great for at-home practicing, but I'm not a fan of how obvious it is in class. I guess I would rather use something that people don't ask about. I've also tried moleskin, which somehow always seems to come off (even with additional adhesive). I'm looking for liquid alternatives--specifically, super glue--because I definitely don't think it would come off and it would not be the slightest bit noticeable. Would this be a good idea?



Waste of effort. It will peel off almost immediately. And quite possibly take a little skin with it.
If you're developing blisters, it's because there's too much friction. The solution is less friction. When you (for example) pivot while throwing a kick, you need to lift your weight. Not a jump, but a tiny upwards movement to take the weight off the foot somewhat. 



jobo said:


> its not the worse idea if it works, super glue was originally developed for much that purpose, treating wounds , try it



Not true. The goop was originally discovered while trying to develop transparent gun sights. It was then commercialized as a glue. It was available for decades before it was modified to be used to treat wounds. And it's still a rotten choice to treat blisters.


----------



## jobo (Jun 26, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> Waste of effort. It will peel off almost immediately. And quite possibly take a little skin with it.
> If you're developing blisters, it's because there's too much friction. The solution is less friction. When you (for example) pivot while throwing a kick, you need to lift your weight. Not a jump, but a tiny upwards movement to take the weight off the foot somewhat.
> 
> 
> ...


well no,  ,,  it was fist sold comnercially in 1958 and used tp treat wounds in the 1960s ( that really doesnt sound like decade's)as one of the uses they had come up with for what was an accidental product, they would have used it in 1958, but there wasnt a handy war.

there was the invasion of Lebanon,  but when the usa stormed the beaches,  they only found a few tourests to fight, so no need for super glue


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 26, 2020)

I never had superglue thats the 1st time to put glue on blisters


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 26, 2020)

jobo said:


> well no,  ,,  it was fist sold comnercially in 1958 and used tp treat wounds in the 1960s ( that really doesnt sound like decade's)as one of the uses they had come up with for what was an accidental product, they would have used it in 1958, but there wasnt a handy war.
> 
> there was the invasion of Lebanon,  but when the usa stormed the beaches,  they only found a few tourests to fight, so no need for super glue


Nope, it was invented in 1942 and first used to treat wounds in 51 or 52.


----------



## eiv0482 (Jun 26, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> Waste of effort. It will peel off almost immediately. And quite possibly take a little skin with it.
> If you're developing blisters, it's because there's too much friction. The solution is less friction. When you (for example) pivot while throwing a kick, you need to lift your weight. Not a jump, but a tiny upwards movement to take the weight off the foot somewhat.



Yep, I figured that out pretty quickly today in class. Luckily it didn't take anything but the glue itself, but I will not be trying that again. Thanks for the pivoting tip, too.


----------



## jobo (Jun 27, 2020)

eiv0482 said:


> Yep, I figured that out pretty quickly today in class. Luckily it didn't take anything but the glue itself, but I will not be trying that again. Thanks for the pivoting tip, too.


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 27, 2020)

eiv0482 said:


> Yep, I figured that out pretty quickly today in class. Luckily it didn't take anything but the glue itself, but I will not be trying that again. Thanks for the pivoting tip, too.



If it is a nasty blister I imagine crazy glue burned like hxxx and peeled off first thing. I have used mole skin over bad cuts but always protected the cut/mole skin with trainers tape or some other kind of wrap/brace.  
The worst think you can do is back off to the point that you never get through toughening up the soles of your feet. You can get in a never ending back of forth that can be very discouraging. So take care of your feet, keep them dry and aired out. Go barefoot as much as possible. 
Technique does play a big factor as Dirty Dog mentioned. Part of the process is learning Where to put your weight and learning how/when to be light. 
If you will, give us more information on your workouts; style, floor, regimen, etc...


----------



## ShortBridge (Jun 27, 2020)

I've had very bad luck with Superaglue in this context. It bonded to the good skin and pulled it all off under pressure. 

I suggest NuSkin which is designed for this purpose.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 27, 2020)

eiv0482 said:


> Yep, I figured that out pretty quickly today in class. Luckily it didn't take anything but the glue itself, but I will not be trying that again. Thanks for the pivoting tip, too.



What you're describing is what I call a technological solution to a training problem. The problem is the technique. And the solution is fairly simple. But it's not the sort of thing you'll figure out on your own. You might also powder your feet to make sure they're dry. That also reduces friction some, while you work on improving your technique. Remember... weight on the balls of the feet, and just a slight upwards movement (it's really all done with the foot and ankle) as you pivot.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jun 27, 2020)

Am I missing something?  Usually when I get a blister bust, I just put on a bandaid and it stays on pretty well.

Are you afraid people are going to ask what's under the band-aid?  Because that never happens.


----------



## eiv0482 (Jun 27, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> If it is a nasty blister I imagine crazy glue burned like hxxx and peeled off first thing. I have used mole skin over bad cuts but always protected the cut/mole skin with trainers tape or some other kind of wrap/brace.
> The worst think you can do is back off to the point that you never get through toughening up the soles of your feet. You can get in a never ending back of forth that can be very discouraging. So take care of your feet, keep them dry and aired out. Go barefoot as much as possible.
> Technique does play a big factor as Dirty Dog mentioned. Part of the process is learning Where to put your weight and learning how/when to be light.
> If you will, give us more information on your workouts; style, floor, regimen, etc...



Well, I know that the reason why I got this blister in the first place was because I was using poor technique while sparring. I wasn't using proper footwork to begin with, and since I was sliding all around trying to run from people instead of kick or block like you do if you know anything about sparring, I got tired. Lots of things I did wrong to contribute to that. I'm basically teaching myself how to spar from the very basics. My dojo is extending their hold on sparring due to the corona stuff now as well, which will give me a good amount of time to re-learn without picking up any more bad habits. But anyways, other than that, the only time I get blisters is when I'm kicking for hours straight, or doing something similar that requires repetitive pivoting (which is when I'm practicing at home on smooth concrete).
I go barefoot as often as possible, and have done so since I was a kid. My heels are definitely tough, but I can't say nearly the same for the balls of my feet, which is really the only thing that matters in this situation since I don't ever have to pivot on my heel. I've read that some people (not specifically martial artists) put alcohol on the bottoms of their feet to help dry and toughen them. Now that I think about it, might this help?


----------



## eiv0482 (Jun 27, 2020)

Oily Dragon said:


> Am I missing something?  Usually when I get a blister bust, I just put on a bandaid and it stays on pretty well.
> 
> Are you afraid people are going to ask what's under the band-aid?  Because that never happens.


Just walking around with the blister is fine. I don't need a bandaid or anything for that. When I go back to class though and continue doing the same things that gave me the blister in the first place (without the black tape that I use to continue practicing at home because it just seems a bit dramatic to me), the bandaid or moleskin or whatever it is rubs off in the middle of class. At that point, I'm preoccupied with making sure the blister doesn't rip open on the mat, so I'm not as focused on whatever it is that we're working on.


----------

